
Pep8 is dead, long live pycodestyle - rey12rey
https://twitter.com/gvanrossum/status/737438918799282178
======
greenyoda
As per HN Guidelines[1], "please submit the original source", in this case:

[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pycodestyle/1.8.0.dev0](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pycodestyle/1.8.0.dev0)

(which more clearly explains that "pycodestyle" is a renaming of "pep8").

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
nikolay
I use Google's YAPF [0].

[0]: [https://github.com/google/yapf](https://github.com/google/yapf)

